# A little thin behind the thighs



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I was dealing with Mercy having mats in her butt feathers. I tried to de-mat her myself, but it was no use. I had to find a trustworthy groomer. I found miss Masha. She was great with Mercy and the two of them had a great relationship. She warned me that she would have to shave off Mercy's mats though.:yuck: I asked her to mitigate the shaving of good fur. I think she did a great job with her. At first glance, especially looking at her sideways, it does not look like Mercy is shaved in the back. Her tail is very full, but upon further inspection you can see how some of the hair is gone. She still has some butt feathers on her upper rear next to her tail, but as you get closer to her hocks, the fur is cut off. Oh well, it shall grow back in time. :crossfing I will be vigilant about making sure her mats don't return.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I think her behind is just lovely ...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it look great. Tess always has matts in her feathers, Liza never. I have no idea why....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

cowboy magic is your best friend....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with Cowboy Magic, I buy it at tractor supply!


----------

